# Наше творчество > Поэзия >  Творчество от Танцующего в темноте.

## Танцующий в темн

друзья, ситуация такая

есть море интересных, действительно интересных текстов
написанных мною , которые вот уже несколько лет лежат
совсем без дела (
я занимаюсь написанием стихов и текстов для песен
и к музыке к сожалению так тесно никак не отношусь (
т.е. сделать минус или песню для меня как до луны слетать ))

если сможете чем-нибудь помочь - буду рад
-советом
-знакомством с тем кого это сможет заинтересовать
-минусами неиспользованными,быть может завалявшимися
,которые уже точно не будут использоваться
и всем что может понадобится для того чтоб сделать песню

сами тексты здесь -
http://www.stihi.ru/author.html?97324

если что - отписывайте
b21skief@rambler.ru

также найти меня можно на
http://www.comby.ru/user/andrey_138

есть также наисыроватейший демо-вариант
песни "Город без солнца"

http://www.realmusic.ru/skief

----------


## Танцующий в темн

"Город без солнца"

Как ты ?
Накроет осеннее лето мечтами.
Не бойся. Улыбайся.
Что же
Случится опять между нами ?
Время. Ты только останься.

И в этот город без солнца
И в эти окна без неба
Я пропаду
Верить буду

В этот город без солнца
В эти окна без неба
До последнего вздоха
До последнего стука сердца

Где ты ?
Встревожат последние письма о счастье.
Между. Вчитайся.
Как же
Мы сможем разбиться на части ?
Любовь. Ты только останься.

И в этот город без солнца
И в эти окна без неба
Я пропаду
Верить буду

В этот город без солнца
В эти окна без неба
До последнего вздоха
До последнего стука сердца

Ты - солнце
Я - небо

Ты - солнце
Я - небо
..


"Письма"

Сколько твоей весны
Сколько моей осени
Сны, перелётные сны
Всё объяснят после.

Знаешь мой листопад
Знаю твоё цветение
Боже мой, как я рад
Этому не совпадению.


Сколько во мне весны
Сколько в тебе осени
Сны, перелётные сны
Всё объяснят после.

Любишь мои вече-ра
-ссветы твои люблю я
Так что же мы наши Вчера
В пыльных альбомах рисуем.


Сколько осталось весны
Сколько осталось осени
Сны, перелётные сны
Всё объяснят после.

Пил я весенний свет
Осени сердце ты слышала
Но в лето которого нет
Всё письма отчаянно пишем мы.


Сколько твоей весны
Сколько моей осени

//

----------


## Танцующий в темн

" Она "

Любили небо, тянулись к свету
И улыбались по утрам
Искали счастье и ответы
И путь к священным берегам.

И пели песни, и танцевали
Под тёплым проливным дождём
И в лунных грёзах пропадали
С тобой, любимая, вдвоём.

Припев :
Я закрываю глаза
И слушаю, слушаю сердце
И всё о том же она
С лучистой улыбкой младенца.

И в заповедной тиши
Услышав забытое имя
Расправятся белые крылья
Моей души.


Летели жизни, менялись вёсны
Планеты, страны, города
И заплетались мгновенья в косы
И оставались навсегда.

И мы всё чаще вспоминали
Как улыбались по утрам
Как пели песни, танцевали
И шли к священным берегам.

Припев.


И нам быть может ещё вернуться
Фиалкой томной по весне
И лепестками прикоснуться
К родной, божественной земле.


" Всего лишь "

Всё иллюзорно и нет..
Всё так и совсем по-другому..
Мы люди всего лишь.. Мы свет
И тьма опустевшего дома..

Забыл я когда-то о том..
Ты вспомнишь однажды это..
Мы люди всего лишь.. Мы сон
В дождливое грустное лето..

И будет ещё звездопад..
И слёзы печали глубокой..
Мы люди всего лишь.. Мы ад
И рай у земли одинокой..


Ты веришь.. Я больше нет..
Ты знаешь.. А я не очень..
Мы люди всего лишь.. И лет
Нам меньше, чем этим строчкам..

И в мокрых объятьях небес
Ты будешь.. И я недолго..
Мы люди всего лишь.. Мы здесь
Штрихи на ладонях Бога..


"Последняя"

Сколько лет ?
Сколько жизней прошло ?
Сколько будет ещё ?
Сколько будет ещё ?

Я устал
От людей и дорог,
От ненужных тревог,
Видит Бог !

Белый снег
Расстилает постель,
Третьи сутки метель,
Сердце село на мель.

Никого,
Только ангел святой,
Да старуха с косой
За моею спиной.

Кем я был ?
Кем я стану потом ?
Может серым дождём
Я прольюсь за окном ?

На стекле,
Оставляя следы,
Полумёртвой воды,
Полумёртвой мечты.

Тишина,
Как ответ на вопрос,
Мне оставит себя
Навсегда.

Вот и всё,
На дорогах туман,
И в руках у Христа
Наша жизнь и судьба.


"Гости"

Нас рассыпало небо
Как оставшийся снег по весне
Раскидало по свету / накрыло луной
На далёкой забытой земле.

Нас встречали глазами
Провожали всегда на себе
Умывались дождями / зарастали травой
На далёкой забытой земле.

Мы – открытая книга
В каждом слове ответ на вопрос
Ничего не забыто / повторяется вновь
По движеньям сверкающих звёзд.

Мы счастливыми стали
Между партией долгой игры
За столом у судьбы проиграли
Хоть и были в руках все тузы.

Нас любили веками
Возвращая обратно домой
Где знакомые дали / голубые глаза
Долгожданный рассвет над рекой.

Нас водили кругами
Оставляя следы на песке
Бесконечно блуждали / улыбались порой
На далёкой забытой мечте.

"Ветра"

Подобно ветру стали мы
Нам прогуляться по аллеям
На первой пятнице зимы
Закат чарующий длиннее.

И зарываемся в снега
И любим небо улыбаясь
Мы не вернёмся никогда…
Мы не вернёмся никогда
В холодный сумрак растворяясь.


Забыться перьями шурша
По очертаньям лунной глади
Твоя душа, моя душа
И звёзд серебряные пряди.

И разливаем тишину
Крылами белыми порхая
И я, конечно, всё пойму…
И я, конечно, всё пойму
Коснувшись грёз твоих, родная.


На первой пятнице зимы
Летели годы вереницей
Подобно ветру стали мы…
Подобно ветру стали мы
Ещё одной живой страницей.

///////////////
буду скидавывать по возможности

----------


## Клава

Хорошие стихи.... Респект!!!  :Ok:  
И песни могли бы классные получиться!

----------


## Mazaykina

*Танцующий в темноте*,
Прочла только то, что выложено здесь- мне понравилось! Есть драйв!  :Ok:  
Думаю, что тему можно перенести в творческий раздел.

----------


## maknata

Хорошие стихи! Мариш, мож действительно в творческий отдел перенести? А то ведь и затеряться может среди свободной болтовни)))

----------


## ast1

*Танцующий в темноте*,
Хорошо!!!!!!  :Aga:  Если все это оформить как положено будет вообще класс.
Можно ,попрошу минус "Город без солнца" постараюсь кое- чего сделать с ним.Спеть в смысле попробую. :Aga: 
И выставлю здесь.

----------


## Танцующий в темн

> *Танцующий в темноте*,
> Хорошо!!!!!!  Если все это оформить как положено будет вообще класс.
> Можно ,попрошу минус "Город без солнца" постараюсь кое- чего сделать с ним.Спеть в смысле попробую.
> И выставлю здесь.


без проблем )) куда лучше выслать ?
могу на почтовый адрес - оставь пожалуйста его
если этот вариант подойдёт
-или напиши сначала на мой - b21skief@rambler.ru
// или на файлообменник Сендспейс

предупреждаю сразу - кач-во минуса оставляет желать много лучшего))
так как сам я в по части музыки слабоват и даже очень
-поэтому и ищу людей музыкантов,вокалистов кто смог б помочь
в этом вопросе ..я считаю все должны заниматься своим делом
тем что у них хорошо получается..поэтому по музыке даже
и не рыпаюсь ..моё дело - тексты,стихи и прочее связанное
с литературой ..просто хочется чтобы эти тексты не оставались
просто текстами а ещё и пелись ..

----------


## Танцующий в темн

> Хорошие стихи.... Респект!!!  
> И песни могли бы классные получиться!


спасибо )) постепенно буду выкладывать сюда ))

в последнее время всё чаще слышу вопрос в мой адрес
- когда будут песни ?? ((

вот.. решаем этот вопрос ..уже довольно долго )))

----------


## Танцующий в темн

> *Танцующий в темноте*,
> Прочла только то, что выложено здесь- мне понравилось! Есть драйв!  
> Думаю, что тему можно перенести в творческий раздел.


много ещё всего здесь --

http://www.stihi.ru/author.html?97324

----------


## ast1

*Танцующий в темноте*,
 Вот майл,он же внизу в подписи!:biggrin:  :Aga:  
ast12@inbox.lv .

----------


## Танцующий в темн

окэ !)
- сегодня перешлю

а ты слушал с моим вокалом минус
..ну просто чтоб хоть иметь представление о настроении и прочем
если нет - то он здесь -

http://www.realmusic.ru/skief

----------


## Танцующий в темн

больше текстооооов :))))))))))))) ----------

//
"Шёпотом"

Улыбаться февралям
И спешить к далёким вёснам
Тихим шёпотом ветров
Напевая о мечте.

По заснеженным краям
Находить седые звёзды
И маршруты освещать
От бессонницы к тебе.

Припев:
Я знаю…
Я помню…
Храню…

…О главном
…О вечном
…Весну

Твоих чарующих глаз
Твоей лучистой души
И снова как в первый раз
К тебе мой ветер спешит.

Он будет нежно шептать
О самой страстной любви
И навсегда прогонять
За горизонт феврали.


Просыпаться и любить
Небесами обнимая
Потаённое тепло
Распустившихся садов.

Все рассветы подарить
Лишь тебе, моя родная
Забываясь тишиной
Белоснежных облаков.

Припев.

//
"Расскажи мне весну"

Расскажи мне весну майской нежностью глаз
Расскажи мне весну

Расскажи мне рассвет, что скучает без нас
В заповедном саду

Расскажи мне цветы на душистых полях
Расскажи мне цветы

Расскажи мне полёт в голубых небесах
Где встречаются наши мечты

Расскажи мне…

Расскажи мне…

Я прошу…

Этот сладостный миг
Расскажи…


Расскажи мне весну в эту зимнюю тишь
Расскажи мне весну

Расскажи мне её, расскажи, мой малыш
Я найду тебя там, я найду

Расскажи мне…

Расскажи мне…

Я прошу…

Этот сладостный миг
Расскажи…

//
"Город"

Дышит в сумраке призрачный город
Одиночеством счастья дорог
На квартирные стаи расколот
Отголосками вечных тревог.

Здесь моё и твоё время
Грешных слёз вековая река
За крылатыми стенами греет
Неподвластной мечтой у виска.

Я и сам ничего не знаю
Разливаясь сухим вином
Осторожно по самому краю
В чей-то кубок с двойным дном.

И когда по стеклянным перьям
Барабанит холодный дождь
Мы с тобой всё сильнее верим
В серых окон просветную дрожь.

У пернатых свои гнёзда
У пернатых своя высота
И спускаться на землю поздно
Если тьмою покрылись уста.

Нам прищурясь лететь прямо
По-над пропастью вечных тревог
И вдыхать кисло-сладкие яды
С одиночеством счастья дорог.

----------


## Танцующий в темн

"Вспомни обо мне"

Припев :
Вспомни обо мне
Вспомни хоть на миг
Жизнь моя – твоя
Хочешь – забирай.

Если ты одна
И зашла в тупик
Вспомни обо мне
И не забывай.


Помнишь ли, любишь ли
Всё одно – о тебе
Зимы ли, вёсны ли
Без тебя жизни нет.

Где-то плюс по шкале
А у меня дни – дожди
И тоска на душе
Со слезой тишины.

Где ты там, как ты там
Я с тобой мыслями
По часам, по годам
Сладкими снами – письмами.

Припев.


"Дыши"

Дыши
Я с тобою дышу этой робкой надеждой
Летит
Сквозь бессонные ночи устало она
Ты верь
И я тоже поверю во что-то как прежде
Я здесь
И ты тоже грустишь и скучаешь одна.


Дыши
Я с тобою дышу этой светлой надеждой
Её
Неспокойный полёт нам дороже, чем жизнь
Ты верь
И я тоже поверю во что-то как прежде
Ты здесь
И я тоже устал и скучаю один.


Дыши
Я с тобою дышу и никак по-другому
Ветра
Этих странных ночей нам поют о весне
Ты верь
Что приводит к тебе я найду ту дорогу
Прошу
Только свет не гаси в одиноком окне.


" Ма..й..."

И в небо смотреться..
И в дали пустынные..
Чужие, не милые..


..И некуда деться
..Минуты постылые
..Больные, бескрылые


И где-то, я где-то..
Ещё расцветающий..
Свободный, мечтающий..


..Рисую планеты
..Где вечно-ласкающий
..Глаза обнимающий

Ма..й...
Ма..й...
Ма..й...
Ма..й...
Ма..й...
Ма..й...
Ма..й...
Ма..й...
Ма..й...


И в небо смотреться..

И в небо смотреться..


"Ах, это лето"

А помнишь, помнишь где-то там
В плену февральского рассвета
Бесстыдно постучалось к нам
В окно танцующее лето.

И пригласило нас к себе
На васильковые постели
В голубоглазой тишине
Забыть тревоги и метели.

Ах, это лето !
Ты помнишь…помнишь…
Всё было как во сне

Ах, это лето !
Ты помнишь…помнишь…
Сказал об этом мне


А помнишь, помнишь где-то там
На самом краешке рассвета
Так нежно улыбалось нам
В глаза танцующее лето.

И обнимало нас теплом
Заветно-солнечного края
Где мы нашли с тобой вдвоём
Тот вечный свет земного рая.

Ах, это лето !
Ты помнишь…помнишь…
Всё было как во сне

Ах, это лето !
Ты помнишь…помнишь…
Сказал об этом мне


Ах, это лето !


"Прощание"

Развяжи мне душу осень
Все пустынны города
Пожелтевшие вопросы
Разлетелись кто куда.

Отпусти ей все печали
Одиночество и боль
И с бродячими ветрами
Пусть летит она домой.

Видишь осень, догорели
Вечера моих надежд
Расстели же им постели
Из сентябрьских одежд.

Я то знаю, точно знаю
Как пустынны города
И твоё шальное пламя
Далеко не навсегда.

Есть одна всего на свете
Та, что будет всё равно
Мне светить на строки эти
Вера чистая в добро.

Развяжи мне душу осень
Я прошу тебя, прошу
Был твоим любимым гостем
А теперь я ухожу.


"Осенью"

Молчим…
Одинокие ветра по сёлам.
Как дым,
Расстилается печаль.
И мне,
Лучезарною тропой весёлой
Не стать,
Потревожив светом даль.

Прости…
Эти дали - не мои маршруты.
Дожди
Все по-осени пройдут.
Когда
Переплавятся в века минуты
С тобой
Нас забудут и сотрут.

Не плачь…
Родниковою слезою неба
Прольём
Мы однажды эту боль.
И край,
Где блуждающим я так и не был,
Вздохнёт
Листопадной тишиной.


"Когда-то"

Пораскинь золотистой осенью
Первобытным ноябрьским снегом
Догоревшими синими звёздами
По влюблённой душе, где я не был.

Покажи воскресенья лучистые
Добрым утром крылатое небо
Облаками дотронься пушистыми
До влюблённой души, где я не был.

Удиви новостями хорошими
Неожиданно встречами смелыми
На сегодня вчера непохожими
У влюблённой души, где я не был.

Очаруй полуночными грёзами
Каждый раз наяву повтореньями
Нарисуй обо мне морозами
Той влюблённой душе, где я не был.

Охраняй поднебесным ангелом
Подмигни в темноте светом
Той влюблённой душе раненой
Где и был я когда-то, и не был.


"Перелётные птицы"

Здравствуй, город и прощай
По осенним мостовым плачу
С вереницей птичьих стай
Я последним на удачу.

Знаешь, город, боли нет
Всё прошло коротким сном, в память
О моих счастливых лет
Ясный след успел оставить.

Я вернусь когда-нибудь
Как сойдёт пушистый снег в чащах
Как дорог простая суть
Обернётся настоящим счастьем.

Видишь, город, всё не так
Как хотелось бы на белом свете
Подними же белый флаг
Расстреляют на рассвете.

Вытри слёзы, город мой
Не к лицу тебе такая осень
Возвращаются домой
Перелётные твои гости.

----------


## Танцующий в темн

> *Танцующий в темноте*,
>  Вот майл,он же внизу в подписи!:biggrin:  
> ast12@inbox.lv .


письмо отправлено ))

----------


## Танцующий в темн

mp3 Сборник стихотворений "9". Авторское чтение. Эпизод 3

http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/299387/

-Город
-Соло
-Укради меня ночью тёмной
-Июль
-Дарья
-Осенью
-Письма
-Тетрадь
-Прощание
-Осень
-Всего лишь
-Не потеряй мою весну
-Февраль
-Между строк


"Город" 

Дышит в сумраке призрачный город 
Одиночеством счастья дорог 
На квартирные стаи расколот 
Отголосками вечных тревог. 

Здесь моё и твоё время 
Грешных слёз вековая река 
За крылатыми стенами греет 
Неподвластной мечтой у виска. 

Я и сам ничего не знаю 
Разливаясь сухим вином 
Осторожно по самому краю 
В чей-то кубок с двойным дном. 

И когда по стеклянным перьям 
Барабанит холодный дождь 
Мы с тобой всё сильнее верим 
В серых окон просветную дрожь. 

У пернатых свои гнёзда 
У пернатых своя высота 
И спускаться на землю поздно 
Если тьмою покрылись уста. 

Нам прищурясь лететь прямо 
По-над пропастью вечных тревог 
И вдыхать кисло-сладкие яды 
С одиночеством счастья дорог. 


"Соло" 

И всё о том стеклянная печаль 
И всё одно – пустынная дорога 
Привет, мой ангел, и прощай 
Мне – до земли, тебе – до Бога. 

И всё былое – наперёд 
И всё последнее – стихами 
В недолгий век за поворот 
Укроет ночи между нами. 

И всё вокруг – не до весны 
И от того на расстоянье 
По строкам майские сады 
Любить седеющим молчаньем. 

И вечный сон – нагая высь 
И вечный сон – родное поле 
Я буду рядом, ты держись 
Когда останешься на воле. 


"Укради меня ночью тёмной" 

В май заветный, желанный май 
Укради меня ночью тёмной 
В край любви, заповедный край 
Самый ласковый, самый добрый. 

В дивный сад красоты бессонной 
Жарких чувств сладострастной рекой 
Укради меня ночью тёмной 
Мой любимый, хороший мой. 


Укради меня ночью тёмной 
На ладонях счастливой весны 
Так хочу я до неба влюблённой 
Рассказать тебе вещие сны. 

Так хочу я до неба влюблённой 
Рисовать наш безоблачный рай 
Укради меня ночью тёмной 
В май заветный, желанный май. 


"Июль" 

Сердцем осени разрываться 
Сердцем осени умирать 
И остаться с тобой / не остаться 
И дышать без тебя / не дышать. 

Неба вечностью расстелиться 
Неба вечностью по душе 
По душе твоей, о, тигрица, - 
Всех ты лучше, дороже мне. 


Одиночеством ветра памяти 
Ветра памяти наших встреч 
Мне по городу, как по скатерти 
Безнадёжно, бессонно пролечь. 

И пустыни – родные улицы 
И пустыни – зовущая даль 
Вот и я опустел, ссутулился 
Красным клёном пригрев печаль. 


Ах, родная моя, любимая 
Без тебя этот свет / не свет 
Всё – чужое мне, всё – постылое 
Разодетое в серый цвет. 

И полями я верными, нежными 
Сколько скажешь веков буду ждать 
По тебе васильками – надеждами 
В тишине одиноко скучать. 


"Дарья" 

Вышли мои вёсны 
Пали мои небеса 
Все отпустили слёзы 
Пасмурные глаза 

Сердцу всё чаще, чаще 
Нравится тишина 
В нём ведь когда-то раньше 
Долго жила она 

И кто-то во мне, знаю, 
Раненый, как и я 
Тоже сейчас погибает 
Крылья свои хороня 

И что же ещё случится 
Капель вишнёвых звон 
Где-то усталая птица 
Взлетела с берёзовых крон 

И поднимаясь всё выше 
К снам васильковых рек 
Имя твоё напишет 
Прощаясь 

. . . . . 

Прощаясь навек 


/ 

И навсегда с тобою 
И навсегда твоим 
В зеленоглазом поле 
Счастливым и родным 

И навсегда в рассветах 
В закатной тишине 
Я буду слать приветы 
Одной, одной тебе 


"Осенью" 

Завтра я стану осенью 
Кто же узнает меня 
Лягу дождями раскосыми 
В первый же день сентября 

Завтра любимому городу 
Буду ветрами я петь 
Сбрею златистую бороду 
Листьев постылую медь 


Встретишь меня незнакомого 
Вечер испитый до дна 
Тихого, скромного, нового 
В старом бокале вина 

Робко откроешься взглядами 
Мне за окном, за окном 
Так надо ли верить, надо ли 
В то, что уходит потом 


Осенью, слёзной осенью 
Вся тишина про тебя 
С пепельно-серой проседью 
В первый же день сентября 

Нет, не уйдёт, не бросится 
В окна других домов 
Только в одно попросится 
Там, где всегда любовь. 


"Письма" 

Сколько твоей весны 
Сколько моей осени 
Сны, перелётные сны 
Всё объяснят после. 

Знаешь мой листопад 
Знаю твоё цветение 
Бог Ты мой, как я рад 
Этому не совпадению. 


Сколько во мне весны 
Сколько в тебе осени 
Сны, перелётные сны 
Всё объяснят после. 

Любишь мои вечера 
Зори твои люблю я 
Так что же мы наши Вчера 
В пыльных альбомах рисуем. 


Сколько осталось весны 
Сколько осталось осени 
Сны, перелётные сны 
Всё объяснят после. 

Пил я весенний свет 
Осени сердце ты слышала 
Но в лето которого нет 
Всё письма отчаянно пишем мы. 


Сколько твоей весны 
Сколько моей осени 


"Тетрадь" 

Как будто смолкли города 
И на полях заснуло небо 
И дней пустынная тропа 
Так непонятна и нелепа. 

И я как будто бы не свой 
Ещё живым застывшим травам 
С недорассказанной тоской 
Бреду забытым и усталым. 

И ничего уже не знать 
За леденеющим молчаньем 
Как будто кончилась тетрадь 
Веков последним издыханьем. 


"Прощание" 

Развяжи мне душу осень 
Все пустынны города 
Пожелтевшие вопросы 
Разлетелись кто куда. 

Отпусти ей все печали 
Одиночество и боль 
И с бродячими ветрами 
Пусть летит она домой. 

Видишь осень, догорели 
Вечера моих надежд 
Расстели же им постели 
Из сентябрьских одежд. 

Я то знаю, точно знаю 
Как пустынны города 
И твоё шальное пламя 
Далеко не навсегда. 

Есть одна всего на свете 
Та, что будет всё равно 
Мне светить на строки эти 
Вера чистая в добро. 

Развяжи мне душу осень 
Я прошу тебя, прошу 
Был твоим любимым гостем 
А теперь я ухожу. 


"Осень" 

Этой осени долог век 
И не спрятаться нам, не забыться 
Где же ты, мой родной человек 
В небесах одинокая птица. 

Этих строк сиротлива даль 
Этих слов неспокойны воды 
Вот он я и моя печаль 
И вон тот из другой породы. 

Этой осени крепок сон 
О, мой друг, ты опять мне снишься 
На одном с тобой, на одном 
Мы весеннем лежим пепелище. 

Я не вспомню тебя поутру 
Только осени странные грёзы 
Всё по следу ведут твоему 
Прикрывая листвой мои слёзы. 


"Всего лишь" 

Всё иллюзорно и нет.. 
Всё так и совсем по-другому.. 
Мы люди всего лишь.. Мы свет 
И тьма опустевшего дома.. 

Забыл я когда-то о том.. 
Ты вспомнишь однажды это.. 
Мы люди всего лишь.. Мы сон 
В дождливое грустное лето.. 

И будет ещё звездопад.. 
И слёзы печали глубокой.. 
Мы люди всего лишь.. Мы ад 
И рай у земли одинокой.. 

Ты веришь.. Я больше нет.. 
Ты знаешь.. А я не очень.. 
Мы люди всего лишь.. И лет 
Нам меньше, чем этим строчкам.. 

И в мокрых объятьях небес 
Ты будешь.. И я недолго.. 
Мы люди всего лишь.. Мы здесь 
Штрихи на ладонях Бога.. 


"Не потеряй мою весну" 

Не потеряй мою весну 
Её счастливые рассветы 
Когда однажды я усну 
Твоей звездой проснувшись где-то. 

Не оставляй её края 
Мгновений солнечные косы 
Когда однажды без меня 
Наступит пасмурная осень. 


Не потеряй мою весну 
Её мифические сроки 
Когда однажды поутру 
Обнимет ночь мои дороги. 

Не отпускай её мечты 
Лучей танцующие дали 
В которых только я и ты 
И снов волшебные вуали. 


Не потеряй мою весну 
Она единственная знает 
Как сильно я тебя люблю 
Как сильно я тебя люблю 
И никогда не забываю. 

Не потеряй мою весну. 


"Февраль" 

Какая долгая зима 

И до весны не продержаться 

Нам в опустевшие дома 

Холодным ветром постучаться. 


Какая странная печаль 

С недорассказанной главою 

Ещё вчера один февраль 

Её забрал навек с собою. 


Какая светлая мечта 

В ладонях снежных замерзает 

Я знаю, сбудется она 

Когда меня уже не станет. 


Я знаю, позднею весной 

Той самой первой звёздной ночью 

Я улыбнусь своей звездой 

В твои пылающие очи. 


"Между строк" 

Всё между слов и между строк 
Мы пропадаем и едва ли 
Моей весны последний срок 
Развеет все твои печали. 

Всё между снов и между зим 
Мы забываемся и где-то 
Останусь я совсем один 
И буду помнить твоё лето. 

Всё между гроз и между вьюг 
Мы улыбаемся и снова 
Спешит к тебе, мой милый друг 
Душа влюблённая в другого. 


И мы танцуем в темноте 
Ты – свет, и я всё тот же самый 
Меж этих па шепчу тебе 
О том простом и самом главном. 

Танцуй, танцуй, моя звезда 
Пусть не исчезнет дней румянец 
Я буду верить до конца 
В наш откровенный белый танец. 


И десять пройденных дорог 
Как десять заповедей Бога 
Я между слов и между строк 
Тебе оставлю у порога.

----------


## Танцующий в темн

"Ты и я"

Ты и я на краю долгой осени
Пожелтевшими листьями пали
Нас растратили, предали, бросили
Те, о ком мы когда-то мечтали.

Невозможные ночи пустынные
Те, что прежде казались другими
Сигаретами слабыми, сильными
Мы с тобою совсем накурили.

Фотографии, лица, образы
Облаками исчезнут куда-то
От твоей до моей бессонницы
Нам осталось всего два заката.

Так бывает, по звёздам сходятся
На краю обретая бескрайнее
Два спасения, два одиночества
Ты и я, и одно желание.

Мы читаем друг друга взглядами
Чуть заметными, робкими, тёплыми
Пожелтевшими листьями падали
А теперь расцветаем новыми.

Знаю точно, мечты сбываются
Мы вдвоём на рассветах осени
Наконец-то опять улыбаемся
Очарованной синей проседи.


"Танцевать"

В этом городе ночь
И не многое помнится
Если хочешь и я
Буду просто молчать

В этом городе ночь
И такая бессонница
Если хочешь и ты
Выходи в темноту
. . . . . . . . .
Со мной


/

А времени – песок
А времени – вода
А времени – строка одна

..но если верить до конца..

/


В этом городе ночь
И пустынные улицы
Если хочешь и мы
Их увидим с тобой

В этом городе ночь
И не многое сбудется
Если только добром
Не живёт танец
. . . .
С душой


/

А времени – песок
А времени – вода
А времени – строка одна

..но если верить до конца..

/

"Мир таинственный, мир прекрасный"

Мир таинственный, мир прекрасный
Васильковая благодать
Назову тебя вечным счастьем
Что забыть нельзя и отнять.


Мир таинственный, мир чудесный
Предрассветные миражи
Посвящу тебе эту песню
И спою её от души.


Мир таинственный, мир волшебный
Несказанная красота
Каждый миг её совершенный
Каждый звук её навсегда.


"Белоснежная скатерть зимы"

Белоснежная скатерть зимы
Белоснежная
Сны волшебные, светлые сны
Неизбежные
Вековые романсы ветров
И знакомые
Всё одно – про любовь, про любовь
В ночи тёмные.


Белоснежная скатерть зимы
Белоснежная
И не скрыть эти чувства мои
Чувства нежные
О тебе, о тебе, об одной
О, красавица
Самой близкой и самой родной
Мне мечтается.


Белоснежная скатерть зимы
Белоснежная
Расстелилась на долгие дни
Безмятежные
Мы конечно же встретимся вновь
О, любимая
Не остынет святая любовь
В ночи зимние.


"Зима"

В городе моём пусто.
В городе моём снежно.
Было, да прошло. Грустно.
Мается душа между

Небом и землёй
Небом и землёй
..

Мой волшебный край белый.
Мой волшебный сон майский.
Пишет на стекле сером
Ангел о своём счастье

Только ей одной
Только ей одной
..

/

..Заснежены дороги.. ..Застужены дома..
..Друг другу снятся Боги..

..Зима..

..Нечаянная смелость.. ..Неверные слова..
..А нам ведь так хотелось..

..Зима..

/

..И я усну
На снежных ладонях небес..

..Я усну..

/

В городе моём пусто.
В городе моём снежно.
Было, да прошло. Грустно.
Мается душа между

Небом и землёй
Небом и землёй
..


"Не потеряй мою весну"

Не потеряй мою весну
Её счастливые рассветы
Когда однажды я усну
Твоей звездой проснувшись где-то.

Не оставляй её края
Мгновений солнечные косы
Когда однажды без меня
Наступит пасмурная осень.


Не потеряй мою весну
Её мифические сроки
Когда однажды поутру
Обнимет ночь мои дороги.

Не отпускай её мечты
Лучей танцующие дали
В которых только я и ты
И снов волшебные вуали.


Не потеряй мою весну
Она единственная знает
Как сильно я тебя люблю
Как сильно я тебя люблю
И никогда не забываю.

Не потеряй мою весну.


"Так тихо..."

Так тихо..
Пустынны улицы мои
Считать надежды-фонари
И не остаться, не остаться

Хотелось..
Пропасть мечтой в глаза твои
Пропасть звездой в глаза твои
И улыбаться ..улыбаться

Но остывало солнце
Замерзали города
Где ты?
Где я?

Всё так нелепо без тебя
Любовь моя..

Так тихо..
Пустынны улицы мои
Считать надежды-фонари
И не остаться, не остаться
..

"Ши"

Над головой моею кукурузные поля
А под ногами, под ногами небо ясное
Да что с тобой, со мной, моя крыластая
Моя любимая, священная земля.

И мне увять однажды в небе том
Когда вернутся на поля твои рассветы
Я знаю, знаю - всё забуду это
Как только снова лягу спать с тобой вдвоём.

Над головой моею кукурузные поля
А под ногами, под ногами небо ясное
(...)
Те кто черкал вот эти строки до меня.

"Тот вечный мир"

Я всё ещё чаруюсь небесами ..
Я всё ещё рождаюсь по утрам ..
И теми же влюблёнными глазами
Храню тот мир, который снился нам ..

Я всё ещё пишу свои куплеты ..
Я всё ещё пою по вечерам ..
И каждый раз я слышу на рассвете
Тот вечный мир, который снился нам ..

Тот вечный мир ..

О, где же ты сейчас, моя родная..
В каких краях сейчас твоя весна..
А знаешь я, всё также воспеваю..
Тот вечный мир, который снился нам..

Тот вечный мир..

----------


## Mazaykina

*Танцующий в темноте*,
Жалко, что я не пишу музыку... :frown:

----------


## Anton

Привет, Танцующий В Темноте! Самое время, выходить на свет!:smile: 
Твое творческое поле, мне понравилось. Молодец! Есть все: и цветочки, и ягодки. Есть, где разгуляться! Тексты - стоящие! Я думаю, что наверняка найдутся желающие написать на них музыку.  :Ok:  Желаю успеха!

----------


## Света Х

Отличные тексты  :Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:   :flower:  
Сами просятся на музыку !

----------


## Натаха Шмель

*Танцующий в темноте*,
 здорово!!Очень понравились твои стихи!!!Талантливо!!!

----------


## Танцующий в темн

> *Танцующий в темноте*,
> Жалко, что я не пишу музыку... :frown:


всё равно спасибо за тёплые слова

уверен -рано или поздно решится этот вопрос

----------


## Танцующий в темн

> Привет, Танцующий В Темноте! Самое время, выходить на свет!:smile: 
> Твое творческое поле, мне понравилось. Молодец! Есть все: и цветочки, и ягодки. Есть, где разгуляться! Тексты - стоящие! Я думаю, что наверняка найдутся желающие написать на них музыку.  Желаю успеха!


спасибо Вам !!!

я тоже надеюсь на то что найдутся

----------


## senator

*Танцующий в темноте*,
 :Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:

----------


## Танцующий в темн

> *Танцующий в темноте*,


спасибо :)) рад что порадовал..
надеюсь кто-нибудь поможет с музыкой

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> просто хочется чтобы эти тексты не оставались
> просто текстами а ещё и пелись ..


Мне понравились стихи!:rolleyes:  :Ok:   Думаю, что и песнни были бы хорошие...
К сожалению, у меня тоже так, некоторые наброски для песен,  амузыки нет.
Но, разница у нас втом, что я вообще -то не умею так крсиво писать.:rolleyes:

----------


## Танцующий в темн

спасибо !)))

----------


## Танцующий в темн

> Отличные тексты     
> Сами просятся на музыку !


ага !))вот и я о том же :))

----------


## Танцующий в темн

> *Танцующий в темноте*,
>  здорово!!Очень понравились твои стихи!!!Талантливо!!!


ой, Наташ, ну спасибо тебе за такое мнение!
приятно ж -чего скрывать!)

хочу вот вокал на днях свой записать без музыки пока
- может в таком случае комуто уже легче будет
думать над музыкой

----------


## Танцующий в темн

> Мне понравились стихи!:rolleyes:   Думаю, что и песнни были бы хорошие...
> К сожалению, у меня тоже так, некоторые наброски для песен,  амузыки нет.
> Но, разница у нас втом, что я вообще -то не умею так крсиво писать.:rolleyes:



спасииибо !))

эх..ну куда ж музыканты то подевались все ?? )))))

----------


## Танцующий в темн

mp3 Сборник стихотворений "9". Авторское чтение. Эпизод 2

http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/301322/


- Зимняя
- Маями
- Морская
- Танцевать
- Её звали Май
- Граница
- Мой поэт
- 9х12
- Унесённые ветром
- Васильковые дали
- Осеннее лето
- Сегодня
- Ветра
- Малыш

----------


## Танцующий в темн

"Зимняя" 

Пушистым снегом накрывало 
Уснувший сад моей мечты 
И всё чарующе блистало 
Алмазом вечной красоты. 

Ещё вчера томились тени 
В осенней песне дождевой 
Последних высохших растений 
С безмолвной грустью не живой. 

Я здесь бывал ещё влюблённый 
Сгорая в радуге весны 
Одной душой заворожённый 
Дарившей собственные сны. 

В которых счастья бесконечность 
И на сердцах любви портрет 
Друг в друге райская беспечность 
Святых чертогов ясный свет. 

И вот он я через столетья 
В пяти мгновеньях человек 
Твои родившиеся дети 
И мой пушистый белый снег. 

Ложится хлопьями несмело 
На спящий сад моей мечты 
Душа простывшая летела 
За одиночеством зимы. 

Сливаясь с красками природы 
Искала родственную тень 
Лаская крыльями свободы 
Кристально чистый свежий день. 

Судьбы грядущей колесница 
Большим узором на стекле 
Напишет новые страницы 
Одной мечты, тебе и мне. 


"Маями" 

Не по-майски безумно влюблённые 
Растрепали привычный сон 
Мы с тобою любовью пьянённые 
Начинаем весенний кон. 

Ты красивая, умная, страстная 
Романтично рисуешь дни 
Я недавно ещё ненастный 
Жарю солнцем твоей зари. 

Мы свободные до невозможности 
И счастливые, как ни крути 
На повышенном уровне сложности 
Улетаем секунд впереди. 


Где-то тесной поры город 
Где-то лишние стены слов 
Мы же, свой утоляем голод 
Освещая весны покров. 

И над нами ничто не властно 
Расплескались по всей земле 
Я тебя назову Счастьем 
Не по-майски в моей душе. 


"Морская" 

Будь с ней весна ласкова 
Мне отсутствовать временно там 
Одиноко-влюблённой счастья 
Подари к полуночным мечтам. 

За меня поцелуй нежно 
Лепестками своих цветов 
Обними незакатной надеждой 
За которой приходит любовь. 

Будь к ней весна ближе 
Растопи на душе льды 
И сбываются пусть до Парижа 
Всех желаний её сады. 

Я приеду, конечно, приеду 
Из далёких февральских стихов 
И весеннюю песенку эту 
Нам сыграет корвет облаков. 


"Танцевать" 

Когда темно, и к миру рвётся проза 
И всех надежд последняя тетрадь 
Я выйду в ночь, едва сдержавши слёзы 
И буду неустанно танцевать. 

Я выйду в ночь, расстрелянный мечтами 
И буду танцевать перед луной 
Один за всех, с печальными глазами 
И все когда-нибудь с моей звездой. 


Мне хочется, мне хочется любить 
Мне хочется, мне хочется остаться 
Дышать весной и мило улыбаться 
И в чьём-то сердце бесконечно жить. 


Танцует в ночь, дописывая главы 
Однажды вам случится прочитать 
В небесных откровеньях старой драмы 
Его стихотворенье «Танцевать». 


"Её звали Май" 

…И увидел я сон, и сон этот ускользнул от меня… 

Её звали Май. 
Он решился покинуть город 
И слегка приподняв ворот 
Устремился в неведомый край 
С вереницей пернатых ангелов. 

Был талантлив, красив, молод 
На короткой в газете статье 
И по осени встретился мне 
Им оставленный красочный город 
С вереницей пернатых ангелов. 

Её звали Май. 


"Граница" 

Здравствуй, друг 
( До искомой границы ) 
Заходи, помолчим о себе 
В одинокой душе… 
Полистаем былого страницы. 

И ни здесь, ни сейчас 
( Никогда ) 
Захлебнуться в чужих водоёмах 
Тихий выстрел, и снова промах… 
( Беда ). 

Здравствуй, друг 
( До свидания, друг ) 
Больше нечем наполнить стаканы 
Попадаем в свои же капканы… 
( Замкнутый круг ). 

И бесценные эти рассказы 
( За даром, на счастье ) 
Я тебе, а ты мне по секрету 
Разлетятся по белому свету… 
( На части ). 


"Мой поэт" 

От весны до весны – как от края до края 
От строки до строки – про неё, про одну 
В мельтешении дней где-то там остывая 
Я закрою глаза и по небу пройду. 

И хотелось лететь, да отрезали крылья 
И хотелось сказать, да пустынно вокруг 
Ты ли это моё внеземное унынье 
Мой печальный поэт и единственный друг. 

Ты ли это сейчас в непрочитанной книге 
У которой финал – неизбежная смерть 
От строки до строки не услышанным криком 
Умоляешь Богов прекратить круговерть. 

Так устроено здесь и никак по-другому 
Распрощаться и нам суждено навсегда 
И умчится поэт к заповедному дому 
И страницы его запорошат снега. 

Мой печальный поэт и последний романтик 
Знаешь многое ты – про неё, про одну 
Но друг друга понять – целой жизни не хватит 
И запрятав глаза, я по небу иду. 


"9х12" 

Сбываемся друг другу иногда 
Случаемся короткими ночами 
Когда ещё влюблёнными, когда 
Откроем небо страстными очами. 

В какие же далёкие края 
Теряемся открытками на память 
И вечностью осеннего дождя 
Нам пролитые слёзы не разбавить. 

Застывшие над сотней тысяч звёзд 
В бесценно ярких девять на двенадцать 
Мы движемся к рассвету алых роз 
Мгновением с которым не расстаться. 

И снятся нам влюблённые сердца 
Что всё ещё сбываются друг другу 
На стыке двух миров им нет конца 
Как нет конца и замкнутому кругу. 


"Унесённые ветром" 

Унесённые ветром вселенной 
К заповедным чертогам земли 
Откровенной душой, тишиной откровенной 
Вдоль тернистых дорог прорасли. 

Вдоль тернистых дорог прорасли 
Под Всевидящим Оком Небесным 
От любви вековечной, священной любви 
С благородным дождём бестелесным. 

С благородным дождём бестелесным 
Распустились свободой весны 
По отвесным мечтам, казематам отвесным 
За пороги седой синевы. 

За пороги седой синевы 
В листопадный уют неизменный 
Откровенной души, тишины откровенной 
Где ветрами становимся мы. 


"Васильковые дали" 

О, мои, васильковые дали 
Кареглазая тайна души 
О рождении томной печали 
И безоблачном детстве любви. 

Там всегда молода и свободна 
Недосказанных слов тишина 
И простывшей мечте благородно 
Расстилается снов пелена. 

Мне бы снять вековые сандали 
И забыться на вашей груди 
О, мои, васильковые дали 
Кареглазая тайна души. 


"Осеннее лето" 

…Мне идти… 
По осеннему лету тернистыми тропами 
Распивая столетья бессмертной души 
С одиночеством счастья и талыми строками 
К заповедным краям синеокой тиши. 

…Без тебя… 
Родниковой мечтой задыхаясь по памяти 
На песочных ладонях священной реки 
Отпуская в далёкие лунные заводи 
Догоревшего солнца живые венки. 

…Суждено… 
Беспросветные вёрсты печального кружева 
Недописанных глав упорхнувшей весны 
И забыться однажды в объятиях суженой 
Расплатившись за крылья и вещие сны. 

…Любовь моя… 


"Сегодня" 

И пусть сегодня – навсегда 
И целый мир – твои пространства 
Края, в которых затеряться 
Мне сотни долгих лет спустя. 

И пусть сегодня – лучший день 
И каждый миг – моё богатство 
Ещё вчера хотел стреляться 
За счастья призрачную тень. 

И пусть сегодня – добрый путь 
И тропы все – к родному дому 
Откроет сердцу молодому 
Земных границ простая суть. 

И пусть сегодня – сладкий сон 
И крыльев взмах – седые выси 
От всей души за эти жизни 
Тебе мой искренний поклон. 


"Ветра" 

Подобно ветру стали мы 
Нам прогуляться по аллеям 
На первой пятнице зимы 
Закат чарующий длиннее. 

И зарываемся в снега 
И любим небо улыбаясь 
Мы не вернёмся никогда… 
Мы не вернёмся никогда 
В холодный сумрак растворяясь. 


Забыться перьями шурша 
По очертаньям лунной глади 
Твоя душа, моя душа 
И звёзд серебряные пряди. 

И разливаем тишину 
Крылами белыми порхая 
И я, конечно, всё пойму… 
И я, конечно, всё пойму 
Коснувшись грёз твоих, родная. 


На первой пятнице зимы 
Летели годы вереницей 
Подобно ветру стали мы… 
Подобно ветру стали мы 
Ещё одной живой страницей. 


"Малыш" 

……… 
Привет, малыш 
Волшебное мгновенье 
Нежданной встречи родственных планет 
Слепое, сладострастное влеченье 
Таящее любви небесный свет 

За далью лет 
Мечты прикосновенье 
Божественно-чарующей красой 
Ласкающее майской теплотой 
Души моей увядшие владенья 

О, внеземное наслажденье 
Бескрайними полянами цветов 
Родных, зеленоглазых облаков 
Стремящихся к поэту во спасенье 
Его окаменевших городов 

В плену ветров 
Хранящих это сновиденье 
Замёрзшими крылами серых крыш 
Бесценное, заветное прощенье 
За праведных дорог сырую тишь 


Привет, малыш 
………

----------


## Танцующий в темн

mp3

Ты и я (vocal)

http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/302088/

ставьте оценки плиззз
как получилось ?! ))

знаю..во многих местах "дрожу"
)) честно. только после простуды. горло до конца ещё
не пришло в себя.могу намного лучше

----------


## Танцующий в темн

друзья,

неужели - текст, или вокал, или сама напевность
совсем не зацепили ни разу ?! )))

может с музыкой поможет кто ..

----------


## Mazaykina

*Танцующий в темноте*,
Меня зацепило... Голос у тебя хороший. И песня тоже! Ее чуть- чуть довести до ума и сделать аранжировку - получится класс. Подожди, может кто-то и созреет. Каждому овощу свое время... У тебя ВСЕ еще впереди!

----------


## Танцующий в темн

> *Танцующий в темноте*,
> Меня зацепило... Голос у тебя хороший. И песня тоже! Ее чуть- чуть довести до ума и сделать аранжировку - получится класс. Подожди, может кто-то и созреет. Каждому овощу свое время... У тебя ВСЕ еще впереди!


спасибо .рад что понравилось исполнение.
волновался за него ))-первый раз 
выкладываю трек в своём таком исполнении ))

----------


## Танцующий в темн

mp3

Письма (vocal)

http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/303543/

----------


## PAN

Это уже песни.... В стихах читается музыка... Респект...

----------


## Танцующий в темн

спасибо ..

я думал как-то недавно ..а может музыку вообще не добавлять? ..
а почему бы и нет ?! ..
будет такое новое направление ..или давно забытое старое :))
если оно будет нравится людям - почему бы и нет ?! ...

----------


## Танцующий в темн

mp3


Танцевать (vocal)

http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/304197/

----------


## Танцующий в темн

Авторское чтение и песни в mp3

http://www.ruspace.ru/skief

http://www.myspace.com/andreyfrolov

http://www.realmusic.ru/skief

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Танцующий в темноте*,
спасибо за замечательные стихи!  :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  очень красиво! душевно так... :Oj:  
"Прощание", "Соло", "Осенью", "Не потеряй мою весну", "Февраль", "Между строк", "Зима", "Танцевать", "Мой поэт", "Осеннее лето"  - эти мои любимые  :Oj:  , за них отдельное СПАСИБО 
 :flower:

----------


## Танцующий в темн

*Deep_Angel*,

от всей души
и Вам моё весенне-солнечное огромное Спасибо

я рад что моё творчество Вам пришлось по душе

постараюсь и далее не разочаровывать

в последнее время загорелся идеей записать один вокал
без музыки ко всем своим текстам которые поются
где голос, и оригинальное душевное исполнение должны
постараться закрыть этот музыкальный пробел
..потом разумеется в студии всё сведу хорошенько
как только кто нибудь откликнется на мои призывы о сотрудничестве

----------


## Танцующий в темн

два новых текста
ранее не мелькавших в инете


" Я знаю... "


Я знаю
Все сбудутся мечты
В моей душе так солнечно и ясно.
Я знаю
Что где-то рядом ты
Моя любовь, моё земное счастье.


И светел день
И ночь темна
И этот мир такой желанный
Я улыбнусь
В его глаза
И пропою о самом главном.


Я знаю
Земной недолог век
И каждый миг бесценная награда.
Я знаю
Добра волшебный свет
Преодолеть поможет все преграды.


И светел день
И ночь темна
И этот мир такой желанный
Я улыбнусь
В его глаза
И пропою о самом главном.

2006 г. 


" Всё по-осени дорасскажется... "


Всё по-осени дорасскажется
Выси пепельны и не зря
Сердцу боязно, сердцу кажется
Поменялся цвет сентября.

Всё по-осени наболевшее
Разузнается по глазам
Так и мы с тобой потерпевшие
Метим взглядами к небесам.

Всё по-осени домечтается
И в твоей душе листопад
Нам останется, и нам останется
Только пара слов невпопад.

И в этой осени, лютой осени
Не узнаемся ты и я
Листья сбросили, все листья сбросили
Наземь прошлого деревца.

Всё по-осени перестелется
Одиночества только тень
И нам поверится, в любовь поверится
В новый солнечный майский день.

2006 г.

----------


## Танцующий в темн

ЭПИЗОД 3

http://www.stihi.ru/poems/2007/04/16-1364.html

----------


## Танцующий в темн

Ма..й... (vocal / experimental)


http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/308173/

----------


## Танцующий в темн

City without the sun

http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/308894/


Dances in the Darkness
Авторское чтение

http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/301889/

----------


## Танцующий в темн

9. Живое выступление в mp3
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/310842/ Эпизод 1.1
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/301889/ Эпизод 1.2
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/301322/ Эпизод 2
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/299387/ Эпизод 3

----------


## Танцующий в темн

Сборник стихотворений "9". Авторское чтение. 
Эпизод 1.1 

- Строки 
- Осенняя 
- След 
- Последняя 
- Вспомнить 
- На дне 
- Гости 
- Игра 
- Берега 
- Остановки 
- Неужели 
- Невеста 
- Пасмурно 
- Мы 
- Прости 
- Недели, месяцы, годы

Текст:
" Строки " 

Волшебной осени чарующие строки 
Златыми листьями кружатся по земле 
Как будто вспомнились и мне 
На безымянном полотне 
В последний час 
Отравленной эпохи. 


" Осенняя " 

Вот и мы расстаёмся с тобой 
В этот пасмурный вечер осенний 
Ты становишься снова мечтой 
И моей самой главной потерей. 

Так случилось, маршруты любви 
По которым летали когда-то 
На дождливые строки легли 
До последнего в жизни заката. 

Мы смотрели друг другу в глаза 
И считали упавшие звёзды 
Я желание вновь загадал 
Ей маршрутов счастливые вёрсты. 

Два стакана осенней печали 
Две запутанных нити судьбы 
Мы прощаемся и понимаем 
Что не встретимся больше, увы. 

Губ твоих я забуду сладость 
И сияние глаз голубых 
Ничего не удастся исправить 
Как ладоней штрихи у двоих. 

Затерявшись в прохладное утро 
Посреди городской суеты 
С неохотой признаюсь как будто 
Что мы стали чужими людьми. 

Распрощались по осени где-то 
Двое самых счастливых людей 
На вокзале купили билеты 
Только в разные части путей. 


" След " 

Замело белым снегом мой след 
Ветром северным спрятало в небо 
По маршруту далёких планет 
Мчит куда-то душа огалтело. 

Я свободен, как белая птица 
В новом облике взмахом крыла 
Пролетел над печальными лицами 
Что в тоске вспоминали меня. 

Мы конечно же встретимся вскоре 
Как заменим одежды свои 
Есть одно бесконечное море 
А на нём наших душ корабли. 

Вы не плачьте мои дорогие 
Я вернусь, расплатившись за всё 
Выпал срок облаками седыми 
Паковать чемоданы в одно. 

И пускай моё тело не плоть 
А уже нечто общее с небом 
Я горжусь, что со мною Господь 
И всё то, кем я ранее не был. 

Исчезая в небесных полях 
Без тревоги и сожаленья 
Над землёй мой раскинется прах 
Вместе с белым туманом прощенья. 


" Последняя " 

Сколько лет ? 
Сколько жизней прошло ? 
Сколько будет ещё ? 
Сколько будет ещё ? 

Я устал 
От людей и дорог, 
От ненужных тревог, 
Видит Бог ! 

Белый снег 
Расстилает постель, 
Третьи сутки метель, 
Сердце село на мель. 

Никого, 
Только ангел святой, 
Да старуха с косой 
За моею спиной. 

Кем я был ? 
Кем я стану потом ? 
Может серым дождём 
Я прольюсь за окном ? 

На стекле, 
Оставляя следы, 
Полумёртвой воды, 
Полумёртвой мечты. 

Тишина, 
Как ответ на вопрос, 
Мне оставит себя 
Навсегда. 

Вот и всё, 
На дорогах туман, 
И в руках у Христа 
Наша жизнь и судьба. 


" Вспомнить " 

Мне бы вспомнить все ветки дорог по которым я брёл 
На которых прошли сотни лет, как чарующий миг 
На которых когда-то давно потерял и нашёл 
Тот единственный свет, осветивший незримый тупик. 

Мне бы вспомнить края, где кутил я открытой душой 
Где хрустальные реки шептали блаженно о вечном 
Где пьянящий рассвет возвращался под утро за мной 
Забирая из райских садов молодым и беспечным. 

Мне бы вспомнить мечты, что не сбылись по срокам своим 
Упорхнувшие в небо к пустотам ничейного времени 
Пережившие жизни мои и растрёпанный мир 
Тихо ждут сироту, заклеймённого праведным бременем. 

Мне бы вспомнить из тысячи лиц, только лица друзей 
И лицо, что встречаю во снах уже девять веков 
Мне бы вспомнить её и вернуться обратно за ней 
Возродив из-под мрака забытую мною любовь. 


" На дне " 

И растратился я, и забылся 
В едком дыме табачных колец 
В опустевший стакан опустился 
Разорвав цепи все наконец. 

И пускай я насквозь прокурился 
Оказавшись с никем наравне 
Я исчез, чтобы снова родиться 
На знакомом стеклянном песке. 

Я разбился о стенки стакана 
Пал бездыханно рыбой на дно 
Может завтра затянутся раны 
Если водки зальют мне в него. 

Там на дне есть земля 
По которой никто не ходил 
Одинокие там якоря 
Средь заброшенных старых могил. 

Там на дне я смогу 
Хоть чего-то понять 
Там я что-то найду 
И растрачу опять. 


" Гости " 

Нас рассыпало небо 
Как оставшийся снег по весне 
Раскидало по свету / накрыло луной 
На далёкой забытой земле. 

Нас встречали глазами 
Провожали всегда на себе 
Умывались дождями / зарастали травой 
На далёкой забытой земле. 

Мы – открытая книга 
В каждом слове ответ на вопрос 
Ничего не забыто / повторяется вновь 
По движеньям сверкающих звёзд. 

Мы счастливыми стали 
Между партией долгой игры 
За столом у судьбы проиграли 
Хоть и были в руках все тузы. 

Нас любили веками 
Возвращая обратно домой 
Где знакомые дали / голубые глаза 
Долгожданный рассвет над рекой. 

Нас водили кругами 
Оставляя следы на песке 
Бесконечно блуждали / улыбались порой 
На далёкой забытой мечте. 


" Игра " 

Наша жизнь на весах 
Наша жизнь тонкий лёд 
Мчим на птичьих правах 
По туннелям забот. 

В разных масках лица 
С вечной тайной души 
Верим в жизнь до конца 
Выбирая пути. 

Наша жизнь, как свеча 
Наша жизнь просто миг 
На ладонях судьба 
Неизменчивый штрих. 

И в плену у часов 
Мы боясь не успеть 
Нервно ищем любовь 
Чтобы с ней умереть. 

Каждый носит свой крест 
В каждом Дьявол и Бог 
И у всех разный вес 
И положенный срок. 

Наша жизнь словно гость 
На весёлом пиру 
Нам оставили кости 
И одну лишь игру. 


" Берега " 

Между нами бескрайнее море 
Как погибель во имя спасения 
По волнам заручившись мечтою 
В неизвестном плывём направлении. 

Между нами века путешествий 
Уходящие в сердце мгновения 
С тишиной поседевшей в наследство 
Держим курс на своё отражение. 

Между нами последнее слово 
Потаённое длинное важное 
Одинокие снова и снова 
Ищем берег пропавший однажды. 

Между нами любви упоение 
Окружённое вечным покоем 
Как награда во имя спасения 
Посреди бесконечного моря. 


" Остановки " 

Однажды я покину этот мир 
Как покидает поезд остановку 
Зарою в землю кожаный мундир 
Оставив вновь ещё одну тусовку. 

Оставив вновь любимые места 
Друзей, подруг, товарищей хороших 
И девушку, в чьи синие глаза 
Влюбился я без памяти, о, Боже. 

Колёса скрипнут, тронется вагон 
Закрыты двери – выйти невозможно 
В последний раз из тамбурных окон 
Я на прощанье брошу взгляд тревожный. 

Воспоминания той станции, где был 
Любил, страдал, мечтал и веселился 
Останутся на острие чернил 
И в мыслях у того, кто вновь родится. 

Однажды я вернусь в похожий край 
Не раз уже со мною так бывало 
Где по весне всё тот же ясный май 
Любовь, вино и песни под гитару. 

И в городской привычной суете 
Которой не видать за облаками 
Неловко как-то улыбнётся мне 
Та девушка, что с синими глазами. 


" Неужели " 

Неужели любовь умерла…неужели навеки исчезла 
Мне оставив от памяти клок и несносную боль 
Сердце бьётся не в такт, но живая слепая надежда 
Вместе с верой седою без устали двигают мной. 

Сердце бьётся не в такт, но остался на памяти образ 
Что меня по ночам красотой неземной опьянял 
И приятный, ласкающий душу, тот ангельский голос 
За собою в чертоги желаний меня увлекал. 

То был рай на земле, я отдался ему без остатка 
Я любил, как никто никогда так ещё не любил 
То был райский напиток любви упоительный, сладкий 
Мне придавший на целую жизнь нескончаемых сил. 

Неужели любовь умерла…неужели её не вернуть 
Неужели мне стрелки часов нашептали о главном 
Как хотелось бы снова пройти мною пройденный путь 
Чтобы встретиться вновь с той любимой и самой желанной. 


" Невеста " 

Ночь. За окном ничего не видать 
Одинокому ветру тоскливо и тесно 
Довелось тишине у меня отдыхать 
Я же, принял её за невесту. 

Мне чужая она, незнакомая 
Молчаливая гостья нежданная 
Был в другую когда-то влюблённый 
А сейчас тишина одурманила. 

Уходи, мне с тобою не дышится 
Ноет сердце кровавыми ранами 
Слишком близко душою приблизился 
Я к твоим незаметным капканам. 

Без тебя видел многое серым 
А с тобой на висках седина 
Так скажи мне теперь, что же делать 
Вековая невеста моя. 


" Пасмурно " 

Пасмурно мне, не спою и куплета 
В горле горестный ком, как на шее петля 
Ничего не хочу, ни любви и ни лета 
Больше нет моих сил – их поела земля. 

Пасмурно мне, ни просвета, ни мысли 
Только острые боли в исколотой прошлым душе 
Может я перебрал через край этой красочной жизни 
Различив всевозможные краски на старом холсте. 

Пасмурно мне, сердце просит покоя 
И по времени поздно уже подрываться на месть 
Я устал от ненужных побед и навязанной воли 
Протащив по дорогам судьбы свой невидимый крест. 

Пасмурно мне, верой пройдена память 
И оставлена в мокрых глазах неподвластной чертой 
Как и всё, что я сделал, её невозможно исправить 
На короткую белую ленту с одной полосой. 

Пасмурно мне, дни и ночи, как тени 
От надежды к надежде следы окровавленных ног 
С вековечной тоской тяжело оставаться за теми 
У которых закончился Богом положенный срок. 


" Мы " 

Мы скованы единой цепью 
Мы связаны одной судьбой 
По сумеркам земли блуждаем 
Под старой гаснущей звездой. 

Мы сотканы небесной тайной 
Мы скрыты от других миров 
Себя веками изучаем 
Поставив жизни на любовь. 

И всё нам данное от Бога 
На отведённый Им же срок 
Ворует пыльная дорога 
Плетя истории клубок. 

В котором толстыми узлами 
Отмечены концы путей 
А то, что после – это память 
Как след у входа от гостей. 

Мы ищем бесконечно что-то 
Не зная троп в чужом лесу 
Неся проблемы и заботы 
Устало на своём горбу. 

Мы дети с грязными руками 
Мы птицы ищущие дом 
От безысходности куда-то 
Летим со сломанным крылом. 

На собственных углях сгорая 
Мы смотрим в небо и молчим 
И ничего не понимая 
Мы растворяемся, как дым.

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Сердце бьётся не в такт, но остался на памяти образ 
> Что меня по ночам красотой неземной опьянял 
> И приятный, ласкающий душу, тот ангельский голос 
> За собою в чертоги желаний меня увлекал.


Очень красиво пишите! :flower:  

Приношу свои извинения, за высказывания ( в другой темке).
Извините! Не догадалась вначале прочитать оба стиха.
Ещё раз, извините!!! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  :frown:

----------


## Танцующий в темн

http://www.realmusic.ru/albums/7651/

----------


## Звездочка-Т

*Танцующий в темноте*,

*Танцуй, танцуй, моя звезда 
Пусть не исчезнет дней румянец 
Я буду верить до конца 
В наш откровенный белый танец. 


И десять пройденных дорог 
Как десять заповедей Бога 
Я между слов и между строк 
Тебе оставлю у порога.*

-----------------------------------

*Так хочу я до неба влюблённой 
Рисовать наш безоблачный рай 
Укради меня ночью тёмной 
В май заветный, желанный май.*


 :Oj:   :flower:  Вы просто обалденно пишите! Нужно было быть слепой, чтобы не заметить вас на форуме! Спасибо за стихи! Они великолепны! :flower:

----------


## Танцующий в темн

> *Танцующий в темноте*,
> 
> *Танцуй, танцуй, моя звезда 
> Пусть не исчезнет дней румянец 
> Я буду верить до конца 
> В наш откровенный белый танец. 
> 
> 
> И десять пройденных дорог 
> ...



спасибо Вам от всей души !!!
спасибо !!!

/ ту тему закрыли , всё хорошо, только не переживайте так ((
и Вы меня извините тоже ..обычно никогда не отвечаю на подобные
необдуманные слова ..просто ,признаюсь, ..в тот момент
произошло совпадение неприятное (настроение было самое плохое
в тот день за последние годы ..весь город,всё небо в глазах потемнели

/
сейчас всё хорошо .

с самыми светлыми и дружескими пожеланьями.
Андрей

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> просто ,признаюсь, ..в тот момент
> произошло совпадение неприятное (настроение было самое плохое
> в тот день за последние годы ..весь город,всё небо в глазах потемнели
> 
> /
> *сейчас всё хорошо* .


Андрей, я рада что всё хорошо у вас! И что всё объяснилось. Да, ту темку неприятную, я просила Мариночку почистить от неприятных следов. Я рада нашему знакомству, происшедшему так неординарно)).
Удачи вам во всём! :flower:  :smile: 

Таня.

----------


## Танцующий в темн

слушайте на здоровье , друзья мои


9. Живое выступление в mp3
http://www.realmusic.ru/albums/7698/ Эпизод 1.1
http://www.realmusic.ru/albums/7697/ Эпизод 1.2
http://www.realmusic.ru/albums/7693/ Эпизод 2
http://www.realmusic.ru/albums/7651/ Эпизод 3
http://www.realmusic.ru/albums/7711/ Оригиналы
http://www.realmusic.ru/albums/7710/ Оригиналы


с уважением.
Андрей

----------


## Aktrisa777

> "Ветра"
> 
> Подобно ветру стали мы
> Нам прогуляться по аллеям
> На первой пятнице зимы
> Закат чарующий длиннее.
> 
> И зарываемся в снега
> И любим небо улыбаясь
> ...


вот это очень понравилось...
даже мелодия в голове зазвучала...:wink:

----------


## Танцующий в темн

Волшебной осени чарующие строки
Златыми листьями кружатся по земле
Как будто вспомнились и мне
На безымянном полотне
В последний час
Отравленной эпохи


- Вот и мы расстаёмся с тобой*...
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/315882/

- Сколько лет...
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/315883/

- Нас рассыпало небо...
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/315885/

- Между нами бескрайнее море...
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/315886/

- Не говори прощай...
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/315887/

- Растрепала нервы осень...
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/315891/

- Я вернусь...
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/315895/

- Вот и мы расстаёмся с тобой**...
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/315897/

- Всё о том же тоскуют миры...
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/315901/

- Расскажи мне весну...
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/315862/

- Белоснежная скатерть зимы...
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/315864/

- Мир таинственный, мир прекрасный...
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/315866/

- Это не я...
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/315867/

- Тот вечный мир...
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/315869/

- Васильковыми строками плачешь...
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/315870/

- Печален свет и мнимы тени...
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/315872/

- Расплескался свет раненой души...
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/315877/

- Всё по-осени дорасскажется...
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/315878/

- Строки
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/315423/

- Осенняя
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/315424/

- След
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/315425/

- Последняя
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/315426/

- Вспомнить
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/315427/

- На дне
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/315428/

- Гости
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/315429/

- Игра
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/315430/

- Берега
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/315432/

- Остановки
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/315434/

- Неужели
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/315439/

- Невеста
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/315442/

- Пасмурно
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/315444/

- Мы
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/315447/

- Прости
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/315448/

- Недели, месяцы, годы
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/315450/

- Имя
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/315366/

- Ночи
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/315369/

- Тень
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/315373/

- Весна
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/315374/

- Любить тебя
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/315377/

- Так многое хотелось бы не так
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/315379/

- Один
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/315380/

- Замкнутый круг
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/315382/

- Проводник
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/315385/

- Перелётные птицы
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/315388/

- Посвящение
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/315389/

- Моё одиночество
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/315391/

- Мгновения
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/315392/

- Когда-то
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/315393/

- Ты и я
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/302088/

- Зимняя
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/315291/

- Маями
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/315293/

- Морская
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/315294/

- Танцевать
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/315295/

- Её звали Май
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/315297/

- Граница
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/315300/

- Мой поэт
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/315302/

- 9х12
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/315304/

- Унесённые ветром
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/315306/

- Васильковые дали
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/315308/

- Осеннее лето
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/315310/

- Сегодня
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/315313/

- Ветра
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/315317/

- Малыш
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/315319/

- Город
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/312522/

- Соло
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/312524/

- Укради меня ночью тёмной
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/312526/

- Июль
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/312528/

- Дарья
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/312531/

- Осенью
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/312534/

- Письма
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/312537/

- Тетрадь
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/312539/

- Прощание
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/312540/

- Осень
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/312542/

- Всего лишь
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/312543/

- Не потеряй мою весну
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/312545/

- Февраль
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/312546/

- Между строк
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/312547/

----------


## Танцующий в темн

" Расскажи мне весну... " 

Расскажи мне весну майской нежностью глаз 
Расскажи мне весну 

Расскажи мне рассвет, что скучает без нас 
В заповедном саду 

Расскажи мне цветы на душистых полях 
Расскажи мне цветы 

Расскажи мне полёт в голубых небесах 
Где встречаются наши мечты. 


Расскажи мне весну страстным пламенем рук 
Расскажи мне весну 

Расскажи мне о ней, расскажи, милый друг 
Я найду тебя там, я найду. 


Расскажи мне… 

Расскажи… 

Я прошу… 

Этот сладостный миг 
Расскажи… 


" Белоснежная скатерть зимы... " 

Белоснежная скатерть зимы 
Белоснежная 
Сны волшебные, светлые сны 
Неизбежные 
Вековые романсы ветров 
И знакомые 
Всё одно – про любовь, про любовь 
В ночи тёмные. 


Белоснежная скатерть зимы 
Белоснежная 
И не скрыть эти чувства мои 
Чувства нежные 
О тебе, о тебе, об одной 
О, красавица 
Самой близкой и самой родной 
Мне мечтается. 


Белоснежная скатерть зимы 
Белоснежная 
Расстелилась на долгие дни 
Безмятежные 
Мы конечно же встретимся вновь 
О, любимая 
Не остынет святая любовь 
В ночи зимние. 


" Мир таинственный, мир прекрасный... " 

Мир таинственный, мир прекрасный 
Васильковая благодать 
Назову тебя вечным счастьем 
Что забыть нельзя и отнять. 


Мир таинственный, мир чудесный 
Предрассветные миражи 
Посвящу тебе эту песню 
И спою её от души. 


Мир таинственный, мир волшебный 
Несказанная красота 
Каждый миг её совершенный 
Каждый звук её навсегда. 


" Это не я... " 

Это не я 
И небеса мои совсем другие 
И феврали мои намного холодней 
Ты посмотри в глаза его чужие 
И стань на миг чуть ближе и родней. 


Это не я 
В такие дни, в такие ночи 
В такой нелепой тишине 
И всё как будто между строчек 
Она читает обо мне. 


Это не я 
По городам твоим всего лишь 
Весны мгновением пройдусь 
И может ты его не вспомнишь 
Когда однажды я вернусь. 


" Тот вечный мир... " 

Я всё ещё чаруюсь небесами 
Я всё ещё рождаюсь по утрам 
И теми же влюблёнными глазами 
Храню тот мир, который снился нам. 

Я всё ещё пишу свои куплеты 
Я всё ещё пою по вечерам 
И каждый раз я слышу на рассвете 
Тот вечный мир, который снился нам. 

О, где же ты сейчас моя родная 
В каких краях сейчас твоя весна 
А знаешь я всё также воспеваю 
Тот вечный мир из сладостного сна. 

Тот вечный мир 
… 


" Васильковыми строками плачешь... " 

Васильковыми строками плачешь 
Мой единственный, верный друг 
В белокурую даль прячешь 
Сотни пройденных мною вьюг. 

Вереницею дум смело 
Накрываешь измятый край 
Телом призрачным, святым телом 
Сберегай меня, сберегай. 


" Печален свет и мнимы тени... " 

.. 
Печален свет и мнимы тени 
И тишины не робок плен 
Я выхожу на эту сцену 
Забытых слов и верных тем 
.. 
Какая роль, и мне едва ли 
Без Вас, любимые, сыграть 
Печален свет в старинном зале 
И тени просят замолчать 
.. 


" Расплескался свет раненой души... " 

Расплескался свет раненой души 
Плачет за окном осень 
Ты забыть меня ангел поспеши 
Крылья я свои сбросил 

.. 

В синих небесах стало тесно нам 
Ни к чему земле грозы 
Я узнал печаль по твоим глазам 
И осенних дней слёзы 

.. 


Лети, мой ангел, ты лети 
Не обмануть нам это небо 
Я знаю, все пройдут дожди 
И улыбнётся солнце где-то 

Лети, мой ангел, ты лети 
А я останусь, я останусь 
Прости, за всё меня прости 
Души моей былая радость 

.. 


" Всё по-осени дорасскажется... " 

Всё по-осени дорасскажется 
Выси пепельны и не зря 
Сердцу боязно, сердцу кажется 
Поменялся цвет сентября. 

Всё по-осени наболевшее 
Разузнается по глазам 
Так и мы с тобой потерпевшие 
Метим взглядами к небесам. 

Всё по-осени домечтается 
И в твоей душе листопад 
Нам останется, и нам останется 
Только пара слов невпопад. 

И в этой осени, лютой осени 
Не узнаемся ты и я 
Листья сбросили, все листья сбросили 
Наземь прошлого деревца. 

Всё по-осени перестелется 
Одиночества только тень 
И нам поверится, в любовь поверится 
В новый солнечный майский день.

----------


## Танцующий в темн

всех буду рад видеть на своей странице

http://www.stihi.ru/author.html?97324

на которой опубликованы абсолютно все мои стихи
которые вообще только есть :)))

----------


## Танцующий в темн

http://www.stihi.ru/poems/2007/05/15-1508.html


Ты и я на краю долгой осени
Пожелтевшими листьями пали
Нас растратили, предали, бросили
Те, о ком мы когда-то мечтали

Невозможные ночи пустынные
Те, что прежде казались другими
Сигаретами слабыми, сильными
Мы с тобою совсем накурили


Так бывает ..
По звёздам сходятся ..
На краю обретая бескрайнее ..
Два спасения, два одиночества ..
Ты и я ..
.. и одно желание


Фотографии, лица, образы
Облаками исчезнут куда-то
От твоей до моей бессонницы
Нам осталось всего два заката

Мы читаем друг друга взглядами
Чуть заметными, робкими, тёплыми
Пожелтевшими листьями падали
А теперь расцветаем новыми


Так бывает ..
По звёздам сходятся ..
На краю обретая бескрайнее ..
Два спасения, два одиночества ..
Ты и я ..
.. и одно желание


Знаю точно, мечты сбываются
Мы вдвоём на рассветах осени
Наконец-то опять улыбаемся
Очарованной синей проседи


Так бывает ..
По звёздам сходятся ..
На краю обретая бескрайнее ..
Два спасения, два одиночества ..
Ты и я ..
.. и одно желание

----------


## Танцующий в темн

О, мой Берег Последних Слёз
О, мой Берег Забытых Вёсен
Ты в ладонях святых согревай мою осень
Что к Тебе одиноко все жизни я нёс ..

О, мой Берег Последних Строк
О, мой Берег Родных Желаний
Вот и я неспокойным морям на прощанье
Подарил Твои светлые песни, мой Бог ..

О, мой Берег Последних Слов
О, мой Берег Свободных Крыльев
Я надеюсь меня здесь ещё не забыли ?!
Озорного ловца самых радостных снов ..

О, мой Берег ..


" 9. Ловец Снов. Реквием. "


второй сборник стихотворений и текстов для песен "Ловец Снов"

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Так бывает ..
> По звёздам сходятся ..
> На краю обретая бескрайнее ..
> Два спасения, два одиночества ..
> Ты и я ..
> .. и одно желание


Всё  мне нравится! Красиво!! :Ok:   :flower:  :rolleyes:

----------


## Танцующий в темн

новое /


Я вернусь.
http://www.stihi.ru/poems/2007/05/05-270.html

...я вернусь...

...я останусь полям
васильковой улыбкой небес...

...тихим, радостным ветром,
и нежным, и любящим...

...нет, я не умер -
я просто навеки воскрес...

...Между этим
февральским не прошлым...

...и майским не будущим

2007 г. 


Прощай, мой друг.
http://www.stihi.ru/poems/2007/05/05-1381.html

.........
Прощай, мой друг
Опали с сердца строки
И расставаний нам уже не повторить
А знаешь, я ведь не был одиноким ..
Весны одной божественная нить

Прощай, мой друг
Застыла в сердце юность
И вспомнить нам её уже невмочь
А где-то там весна моя проснулась ..
Оставив здесь непройденную ночь

Прощай, мой друг
В разлуке тонут краски
Я чувствую и ты однажды загрустишь
Но я молю, пусть только будет счастлив ..
Любимый мой, весенний мой малыш


Прощай, мой друг
.........

2007 г. 


Не знаешь меня.
http://www.stihi.ru/poems/2007/05/12-1197.html

Не веришь в него. Бывает.
Весной посмотреть в глаза
Тому, кто тебя вспоминает
Две тысячи лет назад.


Не помнишь его. Конечно.
Весной лепестками снов
Осыпать того, кто вечно
К тебе бережёт любовь.


Не знаешь его. До срока.
Февраль всех дорог заря
К тому, кто ... ... ...
Отдаёт свою жизнь за тебя.

2007 г. 


9. Ловец Снов. Реквием.
http://www.stihi.ru/poems/2007/05/16-1383.html

О, мой Берег Последних Слёз
О, мой Берег Забытых Вёсен
Ты в ладонях святых согревай мою осень
Что к Тебе одиноко все жизни я нёс ..


О, мой Берег Последних Строк
О, мой Берег Родных Желаний
Вот и я неспокойным морям на прощанье
Подарил Твои светлые песни, мой Бог ..


О, мой Берег Последних Слов
О, мой Берег Свободных Крыльев
Я надеюсь меня здесь ещё не забыли ?!
Озорного ловца самых радостных снов ..


О, мой Берег ..

2007 г.

----------


## Танцующий в темн

4.
http://www.stihi.ru/poems/2007/05/17-1302.html

Над головой моею кукурузные поля
А под ногами, под ногами небо ясное
Да что с тобой, со мной, моя крыластая
Моя любимая, священная земля.


И мне увять однажды в небе том
Когда вернутся на поля твои рассветы
Я знаю, знаю - всё забуду это
Как только снова лягу спать с тобой вдвоём.


И даже эти кукурузные поля
И под ногами, под ногами небо ясное
Но я проснусь когда наступит Царство
Тех, кто черкал все эти строки до меня.

2007 г. 


Ма..й...
http://www.stihi.ru/poems/2007/05/18-922.html

И в небо смотреться..
И в дали пустынные..
Чужие, не милые..


..И некуда деться
..Минуты постылые
..Больные, бескрылые


И где-то, я где-то..
Ещё расцветающий..
Свободный, мечтающий..


..Рисую планеты
..Где вечно-ласкающий
..Глаза обнимающий

Ма..й...
Ма..й...
Ма..й...
Ма..й...



И в небо смотреться..

И в небо смотреться..

И в небо смотреться..

2007 г.

----------


## Танцующий в темн

Не потеряй мою весну.
http://www.stihi.ru/poems/2006/11/25-513.html

Не потеряй мою весну
Её счастливые рассветы
Когда однажды я усну
Твоей звездой проснувшись где-то.

Не оставляй её края
Мгновений солнечные косы
Когда однажды без меня
Наступит пасмурная осень.


Не потеряй мою весну
Её мифические сроки
Когда однажды поутру
Обнимет ночь мои дороги.

Не отпускай её мечты
Лучей танцующие дали
В которых только я и ты
И снов волшебные вуали.


Не потеряй мою весну
Она единственная знает
Как сильно я тебя люблю
Как сильно я тебя люблю
И никогда не забываю.

Не потеряй мою весну.

----------


## Танцующий в темн

Дочитаешь меня весна
И простишься заветным маем
Стынут в поле мои голоса
Что когда-то тебя воспевали

Дочитаешь меня до земли
В той где буду я жить васильками
Ты простишь меня, знаю, простишь
И укроешь родными стихами

.Танцующий в Темноте.

"Васильками" /отрывок/

----------


## Танцующий в темн

" Васильками "


Дочитаешь меня весна
И простишься заветным маем
Стихнут в поле мои голоса
Что когда-то тебя воспевали.

Дочитаешь меня в рассвет
За которым томится лето
И померкнет усталый свет
Одинокой души поэта.

Дочитаешь меня навсегда
Я тебе улыбнусь последней
Клонит в сон и уже не беда
Что на сердце туман осенний.

Дочитаешь меня до земли
В той, где буду я жить васильками
Ты простишь меня, знаю, простишь
И укроешь родными стихами.


2007 г.

----------


## Танцующий в Темноте

"Окна"

застели мне окна снежным январём
я хочу забыться ненадолго
кто мы в этом мире и куда идём
и меня таких похожих сколько


застели мне окна родиной моей
снега не жалей в такое время
я глаза закрою и останусь с ней
больше ни о чём не сожалея


застели мне окна небом снеговым
я побуду с ним недолго рядом
кто же мы друг другу и за что молчим
не о том и всё не там где надо


застели же окна хоть на полчаса
этот белый плен мне дорог сильно
Русь моя святая, снежная моя,
ты душа небес и сердце мира


застели мне окна снежным январём

----------


## Mazaykina

*Танцующий в Темноте*, 
с возвращением!!!! Очень рада, Андрей, что ты нашел нас! Ведь и адрес форума другой и многое изменилось. Только архив старого мск вечен! 
Надеюсь, что здесь, на инку, тебе будет комфортно и хорошо. Ну а с нашей стороны- внимательные читатели и восторженная аудитория!

----------


## Танцующий в Темноте

Очень рад вернуться!) Стихов, текстов, песен много новых появилось за это время. Постепенно буду опубликовывать)

----------


## Танцующий в Темноте

прослушать все эти песни вы можете с моей страницы вконтакте, либо набрав название песни в любом поисковике

Виталий Цаплин - Мой ангел

Слова: А. Фролов 
Музыка: А. Цаплин 
Исп.: Виталий Цаплин 

не научившись видеть мир
вокруг себя, в себе и где-то
подобно ангелам хотим
уже летать над белым светом

и в суете привычных дел,
что приготовит день вчерашний
мы слепо следуем за тем,
кто сам слепой ещё пока что

летим, летим, мой ангел
за край земли
домой,
домой

лишь ты один, мой ангел
лишь ты один
всегда
со мной

упасть душой на чьё-то дно
и человеком оставаться
ведь кем-то быть трудней всего
чем им не быть, а лишь казаться

не плачь, не бойся, не проси.
в сезоны ливней над страною
бессмертен ангел на Руси
с могучей русскою душою

летим, летим, мой ангел
за край земли
домой,
домой

лишь ты один, мой ангел
лишь ты один
всегда
со мной

----------


## Танцующий в Темноте

Виталий Цаплин - Миражи

Слова: А. Фролов
Музыка: Р. Клапан
Исп.: Виталий Цаплин

посмотри
в этот мир
серых стен
и квартир
открывай
это я
твой мираж
боль твоя

помолчим
о своём
каждый сам
всё о том
сколько лет
ты искал
потерял
опоздал

твои миражи
я только сон в тебе
мы здесь... и нет...

мои миражи
ты только сон во мне
привет... привет...

посмотри
в этот мир
никого
мы одни
открывай
это я
твой мираж
ночь твоя

помолчим
о своём
каждый сам
всё о том
сколько зим
ты искал
не узнал
опоздал

твои миражи
я только сон в тебе
мы здесь... и нет...

мои миражи
ты только сон во мне
привет... привет...

мы не рождались никогда... не умирали...
весь мир - пустые города... и дали...
и я вне времени к тебе... мечтами...
бегу по скошенной весне... и таю...

мы не встречались никогда... не знали...
о тех пустынных городах... и далях...
и ты вне времени меня... встречаешь...
на перекрёстках полусна... и таешь...

----------


## Танцующий в Темноте

Виталий Цаплин - Прощай, прости

Слова: А. Фролов 
Музыка: А. Цаплин 
Исп.: Виталий Цаплин 

ничего не станет прежним
не смотри в мои глаза
там руины чисел снежных
одинокая полоса

никого не станет ближе
слишком долгая зима
по ночам кому-то пишет
невозможная тишина

прощай, прости
забудь, лети
горят мосты
в этом мире больше нет любви
прощай, прости
забудь, спаси
мы здесь одни
в этом мире больше нет любви

ничего не станет лучше
не смотри прошу назад
нам уже не спрятать души
в незнакомые адреса

никого не станет ближе
каждый сам себе луна
по ночам кому-то пишет
невозможная тишина

прощай, прости
забудь, лети
горят мосты
в этом мире больше нет любви
прощай, прости
забудь, спаси
мы здесь одни
в этом мире больше нет любви

----------


## Танцующий в Темноте

прослушать все эти песни вы можете с моей страницы вконтакте, либо набрав название песни в любом поисковике

Александр Корецкий - Без тебя

Слова: А. Фролов 
Музыка: А. Корецкий 
Исп.: Александр Корецкий

ни минуты свободной
у неё всё дела, дела
шоппинг, встречи, заботы
без меня
без меня
без меня

пропадают билеты
и в бокалах грустит луна
посмотри ведь всё это
для тебя
для тебя
для тебя

и летят влюблённые стаи
куда-то за нами
домой в те края
ты знаешь
посмотри
как в жизни бывает
я здесь погибаю
совсем без тебя скучаю

и к словам без ответа
привыкает мой телефон
стало вдруг в мире этом
всё не так
всё не так
всё не то

но я верю, я верю
ты однажды поймёшь меня
открываю все двери
лишь тебе
лишь тебе
навсегда

и летят влюблённые стаи
куда-то за нами
домой в те края
ты знаешь
посмотри
как в жизни бывает
я здесь погибаю
совсем без тебя скучаю

все краски меняют цвет
и на сердце дождь
если ты не рядом
нет, счастья иного нет
всех дороже мне ты одна, я знаю
но вновь без тебя страдаю

и летят влюблённые стаи
куда-то за нами
домой в те края
ты знаешь
посмотри
как в жизни бывает
я здесь погибаю
совсем без тебя скучаю


Ольга Авдеева - Сентябрём


сентябрём своим по земле
я пройду, вспоминая лето
по тебе малыш, по тебе
заскучаю дождями где-то

ты узнай меня, ты узнай
по задумчивой серой выси
в серебре перелётных стай
устремившихся к новой жизни

сентябрём своим на полях
закружусь листопадной песней
тёплым ветром в нескучных садах
где мы были когда-то вместе

ты услышь меня, ты услышь
в робком танце осеннего света
мой любимый, родной малыш
из далёкого дивного лета

сентябрём своим за моря
я уйду, сберегая надежду
что там где-то я встречу тебя
в тех божественных летних одеждах

ты дождись меня, ты дождись
наше время подскажет солнце
зеленеет в душе первый лист
значит лето ещё вернётся

----------


## Лев

> Очень рад вернуться!) Стихов, текстов, песен много новых появилось за это время. Постепенно буду опубликовывать)


Блудный сын на сайт вернулся :Yahoo:

----------


## Skadi

*Танцующий в Темноте*, 
Можно узнать - кто Вы? Кроме того, что поэт, разумеется  :Smile3:

----------


## Танцующий в Темноте

поэт-песенник, композитор.
мало ? )

----------


## Skadi

> мало?


По правилам этикета я должна довольствоваться тем, что предложили
и не требовать большего. Но какой провокационный вопрос!  :Smile3:

----------


## PAN

> Можно


Оля, это действительно "привет из прошлого"... :Yes4: 





> мало ? )


Мало, конечно...))) ждем ишшо...

----------


## PAN

> По правилам этикета


Лёля, что за мендведь тебя лапает???.. :Vah: 

(Для потомков  - на аве *Skadi* в объятиях белоснежного плюшевого монстра... :Scooby 02:  )

----------


## Skadi

> что за мендведь


Это большой секрет для маленькой такой компании  :Blush2:

----------

